# Madcatz MMO7 Mouse Software



## quiXilver (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello, I just had to reformat my PC and now I can't get my MMO7 mouse software to show up. It worked fine before. Now all the buttons can't be programmed which makes it relatively useless. 

The software downloads, installs, but then doesn't show up anywhere in the start menu, programs, or in the system tray bar where it used to. 

I've looked all over the interwebs, looking for any help. It's a real nice mouse, I'd hate to get rid of it just for this!

I'm running Windows 10 (don't pay attention to my system on the left it's old)

Thanks!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have a link to your driver/software package? All I can find out: is for RAT mice. 
https://www.madcatz.com/index.php

What is the name of the software that you downloaded? You can do a search for it windows. It may show you the path of it's final destination.


----------



## quiXilver (Feb 22, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Do you have a link to your driver/software package? All I can find out: is for RAT mice.
> https://www.madcatz.com/index.php
> 
> What is the name of the software that you downloaded? You can do a search for it windows. It may show you the path of it's final destination.


Yea, you have to go to Support, then scroll all the way down to where it says "Software of R.A.T. Mice under older Mad Catz management" I scrolled down to my "RAT MMO 7" and downloaded the driver and software. 

https://www.madcatz.com/index.php?action=downloadOld

When the splash screen shows up for the installation, it looks just like the software I had, once it does the installation, the splash screen goes away, and that's it, nothing.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you install the 32 bit or 64 bit software.....there are both for windows 10.


----------



## quiXilver (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a 64 bit OS, but I literally tried all of them under the MMO7 for all OS'


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a couple of buddies across the pond that used RAT mice....and had nothing but trouble with them. 

Are you sure you're listing the correct make/model for your mouse?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I would unplug the mouse, then uninstall driver/software package, then reboot the system. 

After boot up, then re-install your driver software package and plug in your mouse.


----------



## quiXilver (Feb 22, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> I would unplug the mouse, then uninstall driver/software package, then reboot the system.
> 
> After boot up, then re-install your driver software package and plug in your mouse.


How would I do all that without a mouse lol


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Get a backup mouse......I keep a backup for just such purposes (keyboard and mouse), both styles - PS2 and USB.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't use that brand mouse but I am very familiar with gaming and gaming hardware. I tested the software linked and even though I don't use that mouse (I use Logitech MX 518). I installed that software you linked and the software once installed should at least "launch". I got the same thing you did absolutely nothing. I also tried 2 different (other model) drivers same thing. That can only mean one thing. That a recent Windows 10 update broke the software. Email Madcatz about it see what they have to say about it.


----------

